
Ask HN: What happened to CloseTabs chrome extension? - rvalue
I just noticed CloseTabs extension was removed from my Chrome and I can no longer find it in Chrome Web Store either. Was it removed by Google?
======
rvalue
Here is the url when it was available
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gadafnnkijfmbbme...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gadafnnkijfmbbmeielphlapddbmgbgo?hl=en)

